# Where is everyone hunting?



## bubbahunter

Where is everyone hunting this year? i`ll be in cochocton Co. for a few days,and looking at a few other places also.Just thought if anyone was close to each other might be a good idea to get together and wet a line in the afternoon.


----------



## oxmos

I'll be hunting Pike Co. in Ohio and down near Yatesville Lake in Ky.


----------



## MAKtackle

Monroe Co. Various locations....Can't wait! Huntin in A.M, Some work in P.M to cabin along with BEER!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Clark County and Muskingum County.

Can't wait to get out - turkeys and shroom hunting. Come on spring!


----------



## jiggin'fool

I might be hunting some in coshocton on woodbury wildlife area.... or salt fork and usually fish salt fork!


----------



## oufisherman

I'll be here in Athens County hunting both private and Wayne National Forest. I'll have the opportunity to go lots of mornings with no classes right now and want to line up a few places. Looking forward to spring.


----------



## Guest

Highland county and maybe Clinton.


----------



## DarbyMan

Perry county, state forest and private.


----------



## DarbyMan

Did you get my PM oufisherman? I think I sent it properly?


----------



## tvfisherman

I usually hunt up around Ashland county but looking for some places closer to home. I'm in pickerington, so does anyone know some public areas close to there?


----------



## EMRDUCKS

For The Opener In Geauga Co. Second Week 4 Days In Harrison Co. Can"t Wait.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

AEP lands in coshocton county. lots of nice birds!!!! just hunt hard early in the season, and do your scouting. my little brother killed his first bird there last year 20 pounds, 10 1/2inch beard, and 1 1/4 inch spurs. killed it during the youth season. it was early in the season, and there were three other large toms with this one!


----------



## theprowler

huntin in the backyard


----------



## BigChessie

Ross county


----------



## Uglystix

My brother lives in Killbuck its near the Holmes & Coshocton Co. line I was wondering of there was any public land near there? or in ashtabula? If I can't find any there I'll be hunting Westbrach (portage) again. I NEED to kill my first Turkey!


----------



## jiggin'fool

westbranch can be tough! lot of hunters not a whole lot of birds! called the first bird I ever talked to within 30 yards but couldn't get a shot..... so it can happen!


----------



## hunterm

Brown County in Ohio and Owen County in KY


----------

